# How do I Emulate these settings?



## CK_Music (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello,

I am a big fan of this photographer's work:

Luke Antony Gram

Especially his landscape photos, they seem almost to pop put of the screen and make you feel as if you were there in the moment.  I know a lot of it comes from the composition done with the camera, but I was wondering if anyone had some insight into what sort of effects and processing were involved with images like these:

Instagram photo by Luke Gram • Jan 1, 2016 at 5:22pm UTC

Instagram photo by Luke Gram • Jun 11, 2016 at 12:15pm UTC

Instagram photo by Luke Gram • Jan 10, 2016 at 1:16am UTC


I would love to be able to incorporate some of this into my own skill-set.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## CK_Music (Jan 19, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi, welcome to Lightroom Forums!

I am sorry that no one picked up on this thread when it was first posted!
However, I have to say that I can see why.
Those images that you wish to emulate have nothing to do with post-processing and everything to do with natural light captured in-camera.
In addition, it is very difficult to make any sensible comments about post-processing in such small and compressed JPEG's.
(Or, even if any volitional post-processing was done - remember this image is posted on Instagram - did it come straight out of a Smartphone?)

It is not uncommon for newbies to post threads similar to yours.
Often, it is aspiring wedding photographers who wish to emulate the style of a particular wedding photographer they have encountered.
The questions often revolve around requests for presets that will give the particular "look" that is sought.
The truth, of course, is that those image have been very carefully planned and executed in camera with a particular post-processing in mind.
Even if one could acquire the Lightroom settings used the results would likely look terrible unless one could also emulate the lighting and exposure settings from the shoot.

My suggestion is this:
Shoot, shoot, shoot.
(Raw, not JPEG.)
Process those images in Lightroom over and over again - use virtual images to try different things and then compare the results.
If you have an inner vision then ultimately it will start to express itself.

This is not to say that one should not view the work of others - I do, absolutely as much for the pure pleasure of viewing great photography, but also seeking inspiration, and not least to potentially learn about both in-camera technique as well as post-processing.

Tony Jay


----------



## CK_Music (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Tony

See top link for larger, non Instagram photos. 

I disagree as I can clearly see a reduced dynamic range in all of his photos, so I do believe it has to do with post-processing. My goal was to see if anyone had any insight into any other processing that may have been used in achieving those nice pastel tones.

Fully agree with you though that a lot of it has to do with the original image captured though.

Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 21, 2017)

CK_Music said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> See top link for larger, non Instagram photos.
> 
> ...


You are correct that I did not look at the fellows website but rather just the small Instagram images.

However, having now viewed his website, I can say this:
Yes, he does have a particular style to his post-processing, but it is even more evident to me that the way that he is exposing in-camera is specifically with a view to getting a raw image that is amenable to what he is doing.
Also look carefully at the lighting conditions in each image (time of day, weather conditions, altitude, directional light, etc). Timing and setting also carefully selected to allow him to expose the way that he likes.
He is probably using a camera with a high dynamic range sensor as well to help the process along.

So, yes, he has developed a nice style in his post-processing but it is merely an adjunct to some very nifty shooting!

Tony Jay


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 21, 2017)

For what it is worth try a combination of these edits:
To reduce dynamic range in the image pull up the shadows to +100, highlights down to -100.
Reduce global contrast.
Reduce clarity to a degree (-15-20)
Reduce Vibrance.

Looking at the images posted on the website it is also clear that not all the editing is global much of it is obviously regional.
This may or may not have been done in Lightroom but may have in fact have been done in Photoshop using masks and layers.

You may not be able to completely emulate the look but it is worth doing these things to an image in Lightroom that perhaps lends itself to the sort of treatment that Luke Gram applies to his images to see what happens.
Nothing is harmed in the process and you may learn a lot!

Tony Jay


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 21, 2017)

umm; not that there is much wrong with what he does;  I sort of think there could be better to "emulate"


----------



## Hoggy (Jan 22, 2017)

WOW!  Sure wish _I_ could afford to travel like that!


----------



## CK_Music (Jan 22, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> For what it is worth try a combination of these edits:
> To reduce dynamic range in the image pull up the shadows to +100, highlights down to -100.
> Reduce global contrast.
> Reduce clarity to a degree (-15-20)
> ...


Thanks for the input! I have some recent photos to edit through so I'll try this out, cheers!


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 23, 2017)

From a brief look at his website, I'd say he was somewhat fond of decreased contrast and saturation.  It reminds me of the slide film emulation presets that folks often like.  It's not a bad look, but not one that I'm especially fond of.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## CK_Music (Jan 23, 2017)

Replytoken said:


> From a brief look at his website, I'd say he was somewhat fond of decreased contrast and saturation.  It reminds me of the slide film emulation presets that folks often like.  It's not a bad look, but not one that I'm especially fond of.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> --Ken


Thanks Ken


----------



## CK_Music (Jan 23, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> umm; not that there is much wrong with what he does;  I sort of think there could be better to "emulate"


I'm always into checking out new work.  Any travel photographers you are a fan of?


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 24, 2017)

CK_Music said:


> Any travel photographers you are a fan of?


not really; I basically just do my thing these days which is mostly on the nature side. Bit over looking at photos, including mine atm just like I'm over trying to help the less experienced happy snappers these days. Too many are too wrapped up in and about gear to be good at photography 

it's great to check out other's work however it's also important to do your thing or work towards a your "thing" even though that will vary and change over the years. Gets boring doing the same thing or just clicking someone else's presets to get their effect on your photo. 
Well that's how I see it. My Facebook photo page link is in my signature ( I'm on flickr too)

I will have fiddle to see if I can get similar seeing no one has give the answer you originally came look for


----------



## CK_Music (Jan 24, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> not really; I basically just do my thing these days which is mostly on the nature side. Bit over looking at photos, including mine atm just like I'm over trying to help the less experienced happy snappers these days. Too many are too wrapped up in and about gear to be good at photography
> 
> it's great to check out other's work however it's also important to do your thing or work towards a your "thing" even though that will vary and change over the years. Gets boring doing the same thing or just clicking someone else's presets to get their effect on your photo.
> Well that's how I see it. My Facebook photo page link is in my signature ( I'm on flickr too)
> ...



Totally agree with you.  I'm the opposite of a gear head.  Still very much learning as I got my first serious camera a year ago and I prefer to limit myself to one camera and one lens until I feel like I've earned myself something nicer.

My goal is not to copy but to understand the processes behind work that inspires me and incorporate it into my own skill set as I continue to develope my own style.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 24, 2017)

CK_Music said:


> I'm always into checking out new work.  Any travel photographers you are a fan of?


Bobby Tan's work always interests me.  I'm not sure of his website these days, but it's worth a search if you have a moment.

--Ken


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 24, 2017)

Replytoken said:


> Bobby Tan's work always interests me.  I'm not sure of his website these days, but it's worth a search if you have a moment.
> 
> --Ken



this one ?


----------



## Matt Drown (Jan 24, 2017)

For the original question:
First impression, you want to compress the dynamic range.  You can do this with curves in lightroom (or ACR):
Develop Module, then Tone Curve, then you want to add three points (to the already linear level)
Roughly: 25/25%, 50/50%, 75/75%
Select the 0 point (on the far left), and move it up to 25%.
Select the 100 point (on the far right), and move it down to 75%.







Crank the clarity up to make it the blacks pop a bit more.  Adjust the tone curve if you want less wash.  Add contrast to get more of the look.

You should watch your histogram scrunch into the middle.  The blacks will be washed out, and the colors muted.  Now play with the settings and see what you can do.

How's that look?


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 24, 2017)

Matt Drown said:


> For the original question:
> First impression, you want to compress the dynamic range.  You can do this with curves in lightroom (or ACR):
> Develop Module, then Tone Curve, then you want to add three points (to the already linear level)
> Roughly: 25/25%, 50/50%, 75/75%
> ...


Yes, it is possible to do this with curves, but it is much easier and quicker to achieve the same effect with reducing highlights and boosting shadows as already suggested by me.

And, welcome to Lightroom Forums Matt - I can see you have plenty of experience with Lightroom!

Tony Jay


----------



## Matt Drown (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome, I'll admit I do most of my edits in ACR via Bridge, but the behavior is the same in Lightroom (had to verify for this post), and I used Lightroom sometimes for other features.

The highlight/shadows works, but future adjustments can modify the compressed DR.  The curve adjustment keeps the DR in check (applied after the other settings perhaps, not sure), and is easy to setup a preset/macro for.  Each adjusts the image differently.  It's up to the end-user to determine if different is good or bad    (I know I don't use curves that much for things I edit)


----------



## CK_Music (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for all your tips!  I've been doing some edits and I'm definitely getting the results I was after.

Cheers!


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 24, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> this one ?


This is the one that I was thinking of: Merlion Studios – The Photography of Bobby Tan .  I'm not sure if they are one and the same.  I find some of his work interesting, but not necessarily all of his work.

--Ken


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 24, 2017)

I had a bit of a fiddle with a few of my pics and come to idea his edits sort of matched my raw files ; however I feel there other small adjustment made to his files. 
been an interesting question when I really started to look into it


----------



## CK_Music (Jan 26, 2017)

Replytoken said:


> This is the one that I was thinking of: Merlion Studios – The Photography of Bobby Tan .  I'm not sure if they are one and the same.  I find some of his work interesting, but not necessarily all of his work.
> 
> --Ken


Wow some of those Cambodia shots are incredible!


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 27, 2017)

CK_Music said:


> Wow some of those Cambodia shots are incredible!


Those types shots do give me a bit of wanderlust.

--Ken


----------

